# Does Uber Eats stink out your car?



## SideHustler (Feb 19, 2018)

Wonder if worth trying? Or just stick to conventional Uber?


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Give it a crack. They provide you with a bag just put the food in there, zip it up and good to go. In between shifts you can air the car out by opening the window.


----------



## KITT (Mar 28, 2017)

It does a bit for a while depending on the food you are delivering. If you do not use your insulated the more the odour will spread inside your car.

I open my windows regularly and place a container with baking soda in the bag at the end of day.


----------



## QLDUberDriver (Jan 23, 2016)

Stick the bag in the boot to reduce any smells but unless you deliver buckets of curry each delivery then it wont be bad.


----------



## Board (Mar 3, 2018)

Done it for a while, then quit it. Drive say 18kms for $11. Just put me off in the end.
But the Answer, no not really. I used to put it, in the bag on the front seat.
If it does smell alittle. Windows down and drive 1km. Quick fix
Picking up a labourers after a days work stunk far more


----------

